# The Bone yard and Trippy's stupid monkey



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

Dude lose the monkey it is lame! :nono: :rant:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Almost as bad a monkey powered radio on the 80's on 8.


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Almost as bad a monkey powered radio on the 80's on 8.  *


I diden't hear that one.:ewww: I really think XM deserves better than a stupid monkey that I really find anoying:rant:


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, I read on ClubXM that somebody said the monkey's not there anymore


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jgc _
> *Well, I read on ClubXM that somebody said the monkey's not there anymore *


The monkey is gone! yea:welcome:


----------

